# Audi 200 in Colorado Springs



## Dr. Mike (Sep 20, 2012)

Greetings! I just picked up my first VAG car after a 10 year hiatus in the American classic scene.

I was fortunate to find an Audi 200 with 120K on it. Nice clean car. Here are some pics the PO took. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/88lrw442i95sk58/eVCkjrJbWQ

It is running G60 brakes and Halogen headlights and aside from the "rims" It's stock.
I plan on getting it running perfect and then going after a few tasteful performance mods.
I look forward to reading and learning.


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

nice!


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

DropBox shows nothing there now, must have been taken down .

Welcome to a great and quirky car platform! Don't forget to checkout some other forums where a few Type44 folks hang out 

- Quattroworld.com Type44 forums

- Audiworld.com Type44 forums


----------

